# Cair



## American_Jihad (Feb 19, 2014)

Cair is going to have it's own thread!!!

*CAIR Lies in Smear Campaign Against Zuhdi Jasser*

February 19, 2014 by Robert Spencer







I know, I know: reporting that the Hamas-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) is lying is like reporting that humans breathe oxygen. Still, this is a particularly egregious example, and it is important to set the record straight. Hamas-linked CAIR is now defaming Zuhdi Jasser, the nations premier (and virtually only) anti-jihad Muslim spokesman. I have had some differences with Jasser (you can see our 2011 debate here) about the nature of Islamic teaching and the necessity of reform in Islam, but there is no doubt that he is a strong voice against Hamas-linked CAIR and other malignant Islamic supremacist forces.

...

See? This is how Hamas-linked CAIR operates: they (and their allies, such as Reza Aslans Aslan Media) mount a campaign of defamation against a counter-jihad speaker (and it isnt just me  they do it to everyone who stands up against jihad terror). A busy and ill-informed official, such as the Bishop of Sacramento, sees this campaign and caves in immediately, not because he agrees with Hamas-linked CAIRs defamation, but simply because he doesnt want any controversy.

...

By the way, a couple of things the CAIR press release, which has been widely reported upon and picked up by Al Jazeera and other pro-jihad outfits, didnt mention in connection with the diocese of Sacramento: CAIR and Aslan Media tried the same smear campaign when I debated a couple of Muslim spokesmen in Michigan a few months ago, at another Catholic conference. Not only did Earl Boyea, Bishop of Lansing, not cave, but he came to celebrate Mass at the event. Nor did CAIR bother to quote quote the National Catholic Register calling me perhaps the foremost Catholic expert on Islam in our country, or Catholic Insight calling me one of the most insightful and learned scholars of Islam. Truth doesnt serve their agenda, doncha know. For CAIR, it never has. 

CAIR Lies in Smear Campaign Against Zuhdi Jasser | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 19, 2014)

If ever we looked to support a moderate Muslim Dr. jasser should be the guy!

Served in the U.S. Navy and achieved the rank of Commander.

He is a credit to his country and to his religion, I want to believe.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 19, 2014)

...Actually, humans breathe air which is mostly nitrogen.  SCUBA school cried out to clarify


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ...Actually, humans breathe air which is mostly nitrogen.  SCUBA school cried out to clarify



Not to mention trace gases like argon and water vapor and carbon dioxide. 

However, I do believe that the OP makes some worthwhile points and we should beware or at least be aware of the ultimate goal of the world's radical Muslims.  They truly do become more aggressive and demanding when their numbers increase. Ask France and a few other European nations.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 19, 2014)

Everyone gets more aggressive and surly when their numbers increase. Look at any European soccer match - not like being Muslim's required.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 19, 2014)

You can't hardly fault someone for wanting to coexist in peace.


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Everyone gets more aggressive and surly when their numbers increase. Look at any European soccer match - not like being Muslim's required.



You can sort of expect a bunch of boozed up young men to get unruly at a soccer match but I doubt that their intent is to overthrow entire governments based on their belief systems. The radical Muslims of the world have a grander plan and recent history proves that they're putting their plan into action.


----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2014)

Check out CAIR here and go to their website here.

Then, as the door is opened, I will regularly post all sorts of goodies about CAIR you won't want to read from websites such as American Power, Creeping Sharia, DEBKA File, Jihad Watch, and many, many more.

Brace yourself!


----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2014)

And her's today's roundup of news related to this:

Lone wolf terror suspect Jose Pimentel pleads guilty to plot to blow up soldiers returning from battle
Read more: ?Lone wolf? terror suspect Jose Pimentel pleads guilty to plot to blow up soldiers returning from battle* - NY Daily News

USA: Amendment to ensure Halal food supplies for the poor @ USA: Amendment to ensure Halal food supplies for the poor

The Al-Shabaab Connection @ The Al-Shabaab Connection | Gates of Vienna

Gambias president calls gays vermin, says will fight them like malaria-causing mosquitoes @ Gambia?s president calls gays ?vermin,? says will fight them like ?malaria-causing mosquitoes? : Jihad Watch

France: Muslims sue satirical mag Charlie Hebdo for blasphemy @ France: Muslims sue satirical mag Charlie Hebdo for blasphemy : Jihad Watch

Nigeria: Islamic jihadists throw bombs into public buildings, murder 60 people @ Nigeria: Islamic jihadists throw bombs into public buildings, murder 60 people : Jihad Watch

Swara: The Horrors Of Marrying Off Young Girls In Pakistan To Older Men To Settle Debts And Disputes @ Swara: The Horrors Of Marrying Off Young Girls In Pakistan To Older Men To Settle Debts And Disputes


----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2014)

So what is our peace-loving CAIR saying about any or all of the following?  

Dearborn: Local Muslim calls for sharia patrols at city council meeting

Posted on February 20, 2014 by creeping

Not really shocking considering the locale.

If one goes to the link at Arab American News, you have to read beyond the innocuous headline to find how a Muslim complains that there are things that offend the senses of Muslims and calls for the imposition of Sharia.

The original article is @ Dearborn: Local Muslim calls for sharia patrols at city council meeting | Creeping Sharia with a link to The Arab American News - Super Bowl coach honored at city council meeting, first garage ordinance reading approved

They won't stop until they turn this into a Muslim country  or we send them back to Muslim countries they came from.

Texas: FBI documents confirm terror-linked Islamic compound Mahmoudberg @ Texas: FBI documents confirm terror-linked Islamic compound ?Mahmoudberg? | Creeping Sharia with lots of links

Sudanese authorities demolish church building in Islamization campaign @ Sudanese authorities demolish church building in ?Islamization? campaign : Jihad Watch

The reason why I will kill you is you are infidelswe must establish Islam in this country @ ?The reason why I will kill you is you are infidels?we must establish Islam in this country? : Jihad Watch

Jihadist suicide bomb campaign turns tables on Hezbollah @ Jihadist suicide bomb campaign turns tables on Hezbollah

Shamrock Crescent: Islam Is Irelands Fastest Growing Religion @ Shamrock Crescent: Islam Is Ireland?s Fastest Growing Religion


----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2014)

American_Jihad -- you're leaving all the posting on this thread to me?


----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2014)

*Islam is an Anti-American  Antichrist Religious Cult*






Wow! They come right out in front of their beliefs  The NeoConservative Christian Right. No pulling punches at all. When reading the clearly Islamophobic piece, one comes across this:



> I have no problem with the peaceful Muslim that want to integrate into our culture and follow our laws. The problem lies in that they want to dominate and force Islam and Sharia Law upon us all. Awareness is the issue, put the word out folks. Most families are just trying to survive and pay their bills, working two jobs, raising their children. They just dont have the time to keep up with what is really taking place across America today and the mainstream news will not carry it due to political correctness. [This is] Just not acceptable here in America folks! Stand up and be counted! When good men and woman are quiet evil always wins.



Can anyone argue with this?

Anyhow, for those of you who are willing to READ something instead of blindly attacking it, it can be read in full @ The NeoConservative Christian Right | Neoconservative Politics and Christian Right

*The debate over Little Arabia: Whats in a name?*

Josie Huang | February 18th, 2014

They just don't want to be part of the whole. How long until they demand an Islamic legal system for their little Muslim ghetto? Read more @ The debate over Little Arabia: What?s in a name? | Multi-American | 89.3 KPCC

*Lawyers for Boston jihad murderer ask judge to lift his prison restrictions* @ Lawyers for Boston jihad murderer ask judge to lift his prison restrictions : Jihad Watch

*Indonesia: Armed Muslim mob blocks construction of church* @ Indonesia: Armed Muslim mob blocks construction of church : Jihad Watch

*Muslims Demand Right of Returnto Spain!* Muslims Demand Right of Return?to Spain! | Power Line 
Still living in the 8th century?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 22, 2014)

David Whorewitch is an idiotic racist hate moger.


----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigeria: Islamic jihadists raid school, murder students @ Nigerian Islamists kill 29 pupils in boarding school attack | Reuters

Zanzibar: Muslims bomb cathedral and tourist bar @ Zanzibar: Muslims bomb cathedral and tourist bar : Jihad Watch

5 Stories from Last Week Revealing Sharia&#8217;s Spread in the West @ Robert Spencer in PJ Lifestyle: 5 Stories from Last Week Revealing Sharia?s Spread in the West : Jihad Watch


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> Check out CAIR here and go to their website here.
> 
> Then, as the door is opened, I will regularly post all sorts of goodies about CAIR you won't want to read from websites such as American Power, Creeping Sharia, DEBKA File, Jihad Watch, and many, many more.
> 
> Brace yourself!






Anytime I see a Palestinian in a suicide vest I know what makes 'em tick.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 25, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> David Whorewitch is an idiotic racist hate moger.



According to your post, U B da idiotic racist hate monger...

Let me put on my liberal hat - btw, wtf is a moger, hats off...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> American_Jihad -- you're leaving all the posting on this thread to me?



Thanks and greatly appreciated... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...criminal-association-of-islamic-radicals.html


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 26, 2014)

*FBI AGENT: U.S. HAS EVIDENCE TO INDICT CAIR FOR TERROR*

Contends feds won't prosecute due to political reasons​
2/24/14






The Justice Department has enough incriminating evidence to file terrorism charges against the Council on American-Islamic Relations and its founders but has chosen not to indict the Washington-based group and its leaders at this time, a veteran FBI agent reveals in a shocking new book.

There is enough evidence to indict CAIR, but the government chose not to do so at this time, said former FBI official John Guandolo, author of Raising a Jihadi Generation: Understanding the Muslim Brotherhood Movement in America.

He suggests the government balked at throwing the book at CAIR for political reasons.

CAIR has cultivated a number of political supporters, mainly among leading Democrats in Washington  including senior White House officials. Secret Service entry logs show CAIR officials have visited the White House several times during the Obama administration.

Despite its designation as an unindicted terrorist co-conspirator in 2007, the Muslim pressure group in recent years has successfully lobbied for changes in federal policies dealing with the war on terror. For example, CAIR took credit for helping persuade Attorney General Eric Holder to prohibit religious profiling in terror cases, a decision his department is expected to announce formally soon. It also played a key role in the Pentagons recent decision to change long-standing uniform rules to allow military personnel to wear Islamic beards and head coverings.

...

FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terror

Read more at FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terror


Read more at FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terror
Read more at FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terror


----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2014)

*FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terro*r



> Contends feds won't prosecute due to political reasons
> 
> The Justice Department has enough incriminating evidence to file terrorism charges against the Council on American-Islamic Relations and its founders but has chosen not to indict the Washington-based group and its leaders at this time, a veteran FBI agent reveals in a shocking new book.



Read more at FBI agent: U.S. has evidence to indict CAIR for terror

A peaceful organization filled with patriotic Americans? Read it for yourself.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

*CAIR Calls on Fla. University to Drop Anti-Muslim Prof as Speaker*

Last Updated on Thursday, 27 February 2014

Muslim civil rights group releases video of UCF professor saying 'coexistence with Islam is not possible'

(TAMPA, FL, 2/27/14) -- The Florida office of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-FL) today called on Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University in Daytona, Fla., to withdraw a speaking invitation to University of Central Florida Professor JonathanMatusitz, who the civil rights organization says is a known anti-Muslim extremist who promotes blanket fear and hatred of an entire religious minority.

CAIR-FL: Islamic group asks Embry-Riddle to cancel event featuring UCF Professor Jonathan Matusitz (Orlando Sentinel)

CAIR-FL also released a video in which Matusitzsays:

"Coexistence with Islam is not possible."

"My colleagues say Islam is a religion of peace. I say it's a religion of pieces -- piece of body here, piece of body there."

"When I see those 'coexist' bumper stickers on cars, I laugh because I think it's ridiculous."

"Anybody with a fraction of a brain should be afraid of Islam because it's a dangerous doctrine."

[Bravo professor ]
...

CAIR Calls on Fla. University to Drop Anti-Muslim Prof as Speaker - CAIR


----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2014)

*Hamas-linked CAIR applauds radio stations removal of article on Islamic totalitarian ideology*



> If terror-linked CAIR is applauding, its because they executed the shakedown. via CAIR-MD Welcome Article Removal Decision. The Maryland office of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-MD) welcomed the decision of officials at Baltimore talk radio station WCBM AM 680 to remove an anti-Muslim article that was re-published on its website.


 

Another attack on Freedom of Speech by an organization funded by a terrorist organization in support of The Religion of Peace. Read the full piece @ Maryland: Hamas-linked CAIR applauds radio station?s removal of article on Islamic totalitarian ideology | Creeping Sharia  And, before you attack the messenger, check out the links!!! If you dare.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 6, 2014)

*IRS Employing CAIR Analyst Who Tipped Off Al-Awlaki Associate*

March 6, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield







Intrepid terrorism researcher Patrick Poole has found that the IRS has a rather shady analyst in its employ.

Mohammed Weiss Rasool was an Afghani who immigrated to the United States and got a job as a police officer. And then he did what you would expect him to do.

...

Theres more information on some of Mohammeds antics in this Front Page article.

_When agents went to arrest the target early one morning, they found him and his family already dressed and destroying evidence.

Rasool acted as CAIRs representative on the police force, and even worked with the group to kill a successful counterterror-training program within the department._

Now CAIR has a man at the IRS.

IRS Employing CAIR Analyst Who Tipped Off Al-Awlaki Associate | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2014)

*Who is CAIR and Where Does Its Money Come From?*

This is an excerpt of the article&#8221;



> In the government filing requesting a denial of CAIR&#8217;s motion to have its name removed from the Unindicted Co-Conspirator list in the HLF case, U.S. prosecutors state, &#8220;The U.S. Muslim Brotherhood created the U.S. Palestine Committee, which documents reflect was initially comprised of three organizations: the OLF (HLF), the IAP, and the UASR. CAIR was later added to these organizations&#8230;the mandate of these organizations, per the International Muslim Brotherhood, was to support Hamas.&#8221;
> In his ruling, the federal Judge in this case, Jorge Solis, stated: &#8220;The Government has produced ample evidence to establish the associations of CAIR, ISNA, and NAIT with the HLF, the Islamic Association of Palestine (&#8220;IAP&#8221, and with Hamas.&#8221;



And the article goes on to show how this self-styled peaceful organization is actually an organ of a terrorist group. And yes, the site touts ACT for America, clearly a group dedicated to a right-wing site.

But, as always, I ask you to read the article first and decide for yourselves @ https://papundits.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/who-is-cair-and-where-does-its-money-come-from/ and https://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/who-is-cair-and-where-does-its-money-come-from/ where I first found it.


----------



## Machaut (Mar 17, 2014)

The fact that CAIR continues to exist proves that our government is dedicated to selectively enforcing the law for the express purpose of harming the people.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 17, 2014)

Machaut said:


> The fact that CAIR continues to exist proves that our government is dedicated to selectively enforcing the law for the express purpose of harming the people.







...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leftist Press Frets: Jihad Truth-Tellers Still Popular*

March 14, 2014 by Robert Spencer

 A smear campaign of the Hamas-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) recently failed to get former FBI agent John Guandolos training course for law enforcement officers canceled in Culpeper County, Virginia. Religion News Service ran an editorial masquerading as a news story that the Washington Post picked up, attempting to ensure that this effrontery would not be repeated.

The fiercely smiling author, Omar Sacirbey, has refused to retract demonstrable falsehoods he has published about me in the past. In his hit piece on Guandolo he is no less magnificently unimpressed with the truth, as he assembles an impressive tissue of smears, half-truths, innuendos and lies about various foes of jihad terror, and wraps them up nicely into a news story that the WaPo, eager as ever to run defamation in the service of Islamic supremacists and jihadists, then presents to its hapless readers.

...

This emphasis on the fee is straight out of the Leftist/Islamic supremacist playbook. Leftist allies of Islamic supremacism such as the Center for American Progress and the Southern Poverty Law Center have millions upon millions of dollars  far more than any counter-jihad organization or individual has ever had. But it is a staple of these smear pieces that the so-called Islamophobia industry is a well-heeled machine in which people are just in it for the money, as if getting regular death threats and constant vilification is worth any amount of money. Anyway, $225 is a perfectly reasonable charge for a seminar like this one  indeed, far lower than what other organizations charge for programs of similar duration.

...

This is how groups like Hamas-linked CAIR and their journalist allies like Sacirbey operate: they pile up false charges and half-truths, creating the appearance of professional and bias issues, so that officials who are busy and harried and careless (i.e., most officials) simply dont want the controversy, and shy away from the speakers CAIR targets. Its insidious and dishonest, but all too often it works. The possibility that a group with associations and positions like CAIRs might want to silence foes of jihad terror simply because they are foes of jihad terror doesnt enter into the mind of too many people.

_Steve Emmons, executive director of Oklahomas Council on Law Enforcement Education and Training, said his agency doesnt have enough personnel to vet the 3,000 course requests the council gets annually.

It wouldnt take much to avoid future controversies like this, Emmons said.

If we even had two or three people who did nothing else but look at the paperwork that comes in with the course materials and lesson plans and that kind of thing, yeah, wed be able to review those things._

They should also look long and hard at who is doing the complaining, and ponder what their agenda might be. And what Omar Sacirbeys is, quite obviously.

Leftist Press Frets: Jihad Truth-Tellers ?Still Popular? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 22, 2015)

*I'M going to keep an eye on these beasts, maybe more...*
*CAIR’s 2015 Orlando Intifada*
* Orlando, Florida: Home to Disney World and radical Islam. *
October 22, 2015
Joe Kaufman






CAIR’s foundation was built upon anti-Israel activists seeking to tear apart Western society. Today’s CAIR is no different. A current hotspot for CAIR extremism is in Orlando, Florida, where CAIR-Florida just held an annual fundraising banquet and just hired a coordinator to take the place of a recently arrested sexual predator. The days of Orlando only being about theme parks and tourism are over. Now, residents and tourists have something else to look forward to – the threat of radical Islam.

CAIR or the Council on American-Islamic Relations was established in June 1994 as being part of the American Palestine Committee, a terrorist umbrella group headed by then-global head of Hamas, Mousa Abu Marzook. The people who founded CAIR, including present National Executive Director Nihad Awad, were previously leaders of the Islamic Association for Palestine (IAP), a now defunct organization that was at the time the American propaganda wing of Hamas and also one of the groups that made up the Palestine Committee.

CAIR-Florida, like those who established its parent organization, is made up of anti-Israel radicals.

CAIR-Florida Executive Director Hassan Shibly has referred to Hezbollah as “basically a resistance movement” and “absolutely not a terrorist organization” and, in August 2014, tweeted, “Israel and its supporters are enemies of G-d...” In December 2010, CAIR-Florida CEO and Statewide Regional Operations Director Nezar Hamze, repeatedly refused to denounce Hamas, when given numerous chances to do so, stating “I’m not denouncing anybody. I’m not getting involved in the politics.”

In November 2012, when Israel went to war with Hamas in Gaza, CAIR-Florida Legislative and Government Affairs Director Laila Abdelaziz tweeted, “Don’t worry ya Gaza, we’re working hard for you in Florida.” In July 2014, CAIR-Florida Communications Coordinator Ali Akin Kurnaz attacked U.S. Representative Ted Deutch, when Deutch wrote a tweet against Hamas and in support of Israel’s right to defend herself, stating to Deutch, “[T]hink before you tweet. Your lopsided message conveys your lack of understanding of this conflict.”

In July 2014, CAIR-Florida co-sponsored a pro-Hamas rally, in Downtown Miami. At the event, rally goers repeatedly shouted, “We are Hamas,” “Hamas kicked your ass,” and “Let’s go Hamas.” After the rally, the organizer of the rally, Sofian Abdelaziz Zakkout, wrote the following on Facebook: “Thank God, every day we conquer the American Jews like our conquests over the Jews of Israel!”

Earlier this month, CAIR-Florida held an annual fundraising dinner, in Orlando, Florida. The event was titled ‘Champions for Justice,’ and it featured as a guest speaker Chicago-area imam Kifah Mustapha.

Mustapha’s relationship to CAIR goes far beyond his speakership at CAIR events. Both Mustapha and CAIR were named as co-conspirators by the United States government for the 2007 and 2008 federal trials against the Hamas charity, Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF). Like CAIR and the IAP, HLF was part of Mousa Abu Marzook’s Palestine Committee. Indeed, Mustapha is still listed as the Registered Agent of HLF’s Illinois corporation, which was revoked in 2001.

Mustapha was also involved with the IAP; he served as a board member for the group.

As well, Mustapha is a lecturer for American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), which the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) states “has its organizational roots in the IAP.” The Registered Agent for AMP is former IAP Secretary General Abdelbaset Hamayel. AMP’s office is merely blocks away from what used to be the IAP’s address, on the same street – Roberts Road in Palos Hills, Illinois. Mustapha and former IAP President Rafeeq Jaber (who was a CAIR founder) will be speaking at AMP’s 8th Annual Conference, next month.

In December 2014, Mustapha left his job as imam and Associate Director of the Mosque Foundation (MF), the Islamic center he had been affiliated with for 13 years. MF also has heavy ties to the IAP. Two former leaders of the IAP, Rafeeq Jaber and ex-IAP Chairman Sabri Samirah, were Presidents of MF.

Today, Mustapha is the imam and Director of the Prayer Center of Orland Park. And while he may have transferred his affiliation – albeit less than nine miles away – Mustapha’s fanatical views are still intact.

...

CAIR’s 2015 Orlando Intifada


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 23, 2015)

CAIR is a wonderful muslim advocacy organization that embraces the best of the American dream. While at the same time furthering the Islamic agenda to help create a better country.   ......


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> CAIR is a wonderful muslim advocacy organization that embraces the best of the American dream. While at the same time furthering the Islamic agenda to help create a better country.   ......



Bullshit!

CAIR is funded by Iran and Wahabi Saudi royalty for one one purpose - TO MAKE SHARIA THE LAW OF THE USA!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 23, 2015)

Any funds or donations to CAIR are 100% legal according to federal laws and banking regulations.   .......


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Any funds or donations to CAIR are 100% legal according to federal laws and banking regulations.   .......



Again - BULLSHIT!

A simple Google Search, "Who funds CAIR?" comes up with tens of thousands of results, the vast majority pointing to HAMAS - and Iran.

Here's just one = http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/misc/110.pdf


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 23, 2015)

CAIR has been throughly scrutinized by the FBI, Homeland Security, IRS, and other Federal agencies, and given a clean bill of health.  

They are a solidly patriotic organization and a credit to America.    .......


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> CAIR has been throughly scrutinized by the FBI, Homeland Security, IRS, and other Federal agencies, and given a clean bill of health.
> 
> They are a solidly patriotic organization and a credit to America.    .......






You mean Barry Hussein's administration is conducting another coverup to provide a smokescreen for his fellow Muslims out to destroy this country.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 24, 2015)

longknife said:


> You mean Barry Hussein's administration is conducting another coverup to provide a smokescreen for his fellow Muslims out to destroy this country.


CAIR was throughly examined by several Federal law enforcement agencies and given 100% legal compliance during the Bush administration.   ........


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 25, 2015)

the origin of  CAIR  was via the mass murdering pig------SADDAM HUSSEIN----his deputy-------is dead----died sometime around  15 years ago ------I ran into him in at the
New York City WORLD's fair -----circa  1964 -----snd hubby ran into him at some silly avant garde cocktail party   sometime in the  1990s         He formed an organization ---the name of which I know only vaguely----something like   "armerican friends of
arabs"   <<<< something like that.     His name included a  'MEHDI'   and a 
"MUHUMMAD"   pr some permutation of those names. ------a disgusting oily
piece of shit-------Baathist pig------his job included lots of islamo Nazi pig incitement----
he spoke whenever he could publically---------sometimes he was actually ejected
from public forums


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 24, 2015)

*CAIR Speaker Threatens Tony Blair with Wrath of God*
* Other conference speakers include racist comedian and bombing co-conspirator. *
November 23, 2015
Joe Kaufman






This month, the Florida chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations or CAIR is holding three annual conferences for the year 2015. The first, held in Orlando, featured a Hamas-linked, Chicago-based imam, Kifah Mustapha. The second, held in Tampa, featured a racist comedian, a US named co-conspirator for a terror trial, and an Islamist who has threatened the wrath of God on world leaders. Essentially, the CAIR speakers represented what CAIR itself has represented since it began over two decades ago: hatred and violence.

CAIR was established in June 1994 as part of the American Palestine Committee, a terrorist umbrella group headed by then-global head of Hamas, Mousa Abu Marzook. From the time of CAIR’s founding, a number of officials from the group have been imprisoned in and/or deported from the US for reasons related to terrorist activity. Others from CAIR have utilized the worst of incendiary rhetoric to spread the group’s radical message, like CAIR founder Omar Ahmad, who stated, “Islam isn’t in America to be equal to any other faith but to become dominant.”

CAIR-Florida has carried on this disturbing tradition with zeal. CAIR-Florida Executive Director Hassan Shibly has referred to Hezbollah as “basically a resistance movement” and “absolutely not a terrorist organization” and, in August 2014, tweeted, “Israel and its supporters are enemies of G-d...” In December 2010, CAIR-Florida CEO and Statewide Regional Operations Director Nezar Hamze repeatedly refused to denounce Hamas, when given numerous chances to do so, stating “I’m not denouncing anybody. I’m not getting involved in the politics.”

On November 14th, CAIR-Florida held its second annual fundraising banquet for 2015, in the beautiful city of Tampa Bay, Florida. Executive Director Shibly and CEO Hamze were accompanied at the event by all three advertised speakers: comedian Amer Zahr, imam Siraj Wahhaj, and Islamic lecturer Yasir Qadhi.

Amer Zahr is an Arab comedian of Palestinian descent, who grew up in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. He is also an adjunct professor at the University of Detroit Mercy School of Law. In February, Zahr wrote, “Arabs who engage in any sort of racism should be utterly ashamed. We, more than anyone else, should know better.” Yet, Zahr himself engages in racism – lots of it.

Zahr’s comedy routine includes an inordinate amount of bigoted humor aimed at white people. According to him, he took 18 months to create a film, titled ‘We’re Not White.’ In it, he not only looks to offend whites, but he also takes aim at members of the black community; he jokes about how blacks love watermelon, an iconic racist stereotype made to dehumanize blacks. Zahr has also joked about how Jews are cheap, again a hateful stereotype.

Zahr’s animosity toward whites is only exceeded by his virulent hatred for the nation of Israel. Last month, he tweeted the following: “Describing defenders of Israel as ‘scumbags,’ ‘pigs,’ and ‘bastards’ is not necessary. ‘Zionist’ is [sic] sufficently insulting.” In July 2014, at a rally held in Dearborn, Michigan, Zahr told the crowd, “Israel knows that its days are numbered.” As well, Zahr continuously repeats the lie about how Israel “stole” Palestinians’ land, an often-used canard debunked by news reports and the historical record, which irrefutably proves otherwise.

On November 17th, Zahr outrageously told conservative commentator Sean Hannity, on Hannity’s radio program, that there would be no problem with the United States taking in “one or two or three terrorists” mixed in with a number of Muslim refugees brought to the US from Syria. This, only days after it was reported that a Syrian passport was found at the scene of the deadly Paris, France ISIS attacks, suggesting that at least one of the attackers may have been a Syrian refugee.

Siraj Wahhaj is the imam of the At-Taqwa Mosque, located in the Bed-Stuy section of Brooklyn, New York. Wahhaj has spoken at a large number of CAIR events and has previously served as a member of CAIR’s National Board of Advisers. Wahhaj has also been a member of the Nation of Islam (NOI) and has recently taken up the cause of speaking at functions for and doing fundraising for rabid anti-Semite and NOI leader Louis Farrakhan.

In 1995, along with Osama bin Laden and bin Laden’s mentor, Abdullah Azzam, Wahhaj was named by the United States government as an “unindicted co-conspirator” for a federal trial dealing with the 1993 World Trade Center bombing, an act which resulted in the deaths of six innocent Americans. Wahhaj had been linked to the bomb-maker of the attack, Clement Rodney Hampton-El, and during the trial, he was a character witness for the spiritual leader of the attack, the “Blind Sheikh” Omar Abdel Rahman, whom Wahhaj has openly praised.

Yasir Qadhi (aka Abu Ammar Yasir Qadhi) is the Dean of Academic Affairs at the AlMaghrib Institute and an assistant professor at Rhodes College, located in Cordova, Tennessee. In August 2010, Qadhi wrote, “Never say something today that you have to apologize for tomorrow.” Qadhi, like bigoted comedian Amer Zahr, needs to heed his own words.

...

CAIR Speaker Threatens Tony Blair with Wrath of God


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *CAIR Speaker Threatens Tony Blair with Wrath of God*
> * Other conference speakers include racist comedian and bombing co-conspirator. *
> November 23, 2015
> Joe Kaufman
> ...



Oh my goodness, how are the Islamists going to deal with this? I doesn't come from Geller so they can't debunk it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 7, 2015)

*





...

CAIR Welcomes President Obama's Rejection of Islamophobia in Oval Office Address*


WASHINGTON, Dec. 6, 2015 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- The *Council on American-Islamic Relations* (CAIR), the nation's largest Muslim civil rights and advocacy organization, today welcomed President Obama's rejection of Islamophobia during tonight's prime-time address to the nation on his plans to combat terrorism and to defeat ISIS.

In his address, President Obama repudiated the view that there should be a war on Islam, acknowledged that the vast majority of the victims of terrorism are Muslims and that extremists are a "tiny fraction" of Muslims worldwide, and rejected both discrimination against American Muslims and a religious test for those admitted to this country.

The president concluded his statement against Islamophobia by saying: "Muslim Americans are our friends and neighbors, our coworkers, our sports heroes, and yes, they are our men and women in uniform who are willing to die in defense of our country. We have to remember that."

...

CAIR Welcomes President Obama's Rejection of Islamophobia in Oval Office Address


----------

